# blut und zeichnen



## damienhirst12 (29. September 2002)

so hab mal ne knifflige frage:

ich hab eine prospekt eines grafikers ein geiles foto gesehen , kann auch sein das es echt ist aber ich vermute es ist manipuliert(siehe foto anbei) ....
so nun mein anliegen hat wäre eine idee wie ich das auch hinkriege, will daskopieren keine frage oder später mal als effekt nutzen sieht doch geil aus oder?


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2002)

ich habs den rotton nicht ganz getroffen, aber es ist schon nah dran.
Leider ist dein orginal recht klein, so dass man kaum details erkennen kann, vielleicht sieht das im orginal doch ganz anders aus. Ich hab den Pinsel größe 2 genommen und MOdus Multiplizieren, Deckkraft 23%


----------



## damienhirst12 (29. September 2002)

ja das ist schon super.... aber ich kann leider dir das orginal nicht geben da du hier nur 400mal 400 mitschicken kannst ich wert mal im netz schauen ob es eine webside gibt von diesem typen... aber wenn man ganz genau draufschaut ist ,schaut es fast so aus ob es auf den body eingeritzt ist..... (es ist aufgeraut und hat leichte blutgerinnsel.)..ich schau mal ob es das bild im netz gibt...bis gleich sonst eine idee?


und dir danke nochmal vorerst hehehe


----------



## damienhirst12 (29. September 2002)

ich glaube da ich nichts gefunden habe für das erste, das der mann mit theaterblut beschmiert worden ist , könnte das sein? also kann es sein das es mit fotoshop nicht gemacht wurde oder?


----------



## ephiance (30. September 2002)

dort
stempl tool altes gedöns wegjemacht, neu druffgemalt mi irgendeinem rot,so lange angepasst mit hue/saturation bisses für nen quickie annehmbar aussah


----------



## Dorian Iten (30. September 2002)

ich denk das ist gemalt, mit pinsel oder airbrush tool.
-neue ebene über der haut ebene
-werkzeugspitze 2 pixel
-deckkraft auf ca. 40% stellen, und mit nem einigermassen dunklen rot die striche ziehen
-werkzeugspitze 1 pixel
-ein ziemlich dunkles rot wählen und nochmal drüber, wohl besser mit dem airbrush tool, versuchen einige stellen etwas dünkler zu malen als andere, das gibt nachher diesen "blutgerinnsel"-effekt
-an den dunklen stellen nochmal mit sehr dunklem rot nachmalen, diesmal deckkraft vielleicht etwa bei 20%
-damit das ganze so aussieht als wären's schnitte kann man auf der oberen seite mit helleren tönen malen, in der mitte ein blutrot verwenden und unter dem blutroten teil dann das dunkle


----------

